# Happy Birthday Kozmo Kramer



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday bro..... resent:


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kosmo...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqicvsmCZfQ"]YouTube - The cast of Seinfeld wishes you a happy birthday[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Koz!!!!:Hope you can hoist a few :beer_yum::beer_yum:with you're :cake:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday my man !!!!!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy birthday guy


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bro, that Sam Oktoberfest is looking real good.resent::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::martini_shaken::martini_shaken::martini_shaken::martini_shaken::cake::cake:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy B'Day have a few for me.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brother Bobby!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Koz...have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hope you enjoy the day!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

That cake probably got froasting on me somewhere. Please lick it off Koz. Happy Birthday


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah Koz!!! Way to get older!! 

Happy Birthday brotha'!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*AARP* welcomes it's newest member!!

Happy B-Day big man. Enjoy!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Kozmo,

Hope you have a great birthday. Enjoy it, 25 only comes once in a lifetime!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy birthday Koz


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Happy B day Koz! :shades_smile:


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Kozmo! Hope you're having a good one.*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank heavens you inserted that photo, Inspector, or that would've been creepy ;-)

Happy Day, ASSMAN! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!:beer_yum:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B Day Koz!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you for the warm greetings my friends.
I hope you all had a nice day too. Cheers!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Happy birthday Koz!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday Koz, from sunny FLA :beer_yum:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Happy B'Day Kozmo :wavespin:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday (a bit late)....


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Guess I'm late too. Happy B-day Koz !!!!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- A bit tardy for this year, but wicked early for next! Happy Birthday! :dance:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Kozzzzzzzzzz Happy Birthday hun sorry its late..
Hope you had a great day!! !









x


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Happy Belated from your fellow old fart!:wink_smile:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

KozMan!!!!! Happy Birthday!!! I was holding out till the end!! I didnt forget like these other late posters LMAO!!


----------

